# Pelican Lake



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Yesterday, June 9, was a "C-" day at Pelican. I went with a friend and we waded and threw flies for about 4 hours. The lake was pretty murky, from recent wind. The only clear water was very shallow (18" or shallower), near shore, in the bullrushes. Throwing flies (mostly small poppers) was challenging. My friend is much more skillful at hitting small clearings in the midst of tall, thick bullrushes. He caught about 30 fish, mostly small bass...only a couple of blue gills. I caught only about a half dozen small bass and one blue gill...too small to keep any.

Any one throwing bait would probably have done much better, but for the day, anyway, we were committed to flies. It was a beautiful day and lots of fun...sorry, no pics. 

I'm going back soon with a float tube, a light weight spinning rod, jigs, and bait...and a camera. Pan fish, prepare to meet your maker!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

aleast you ahd a great time adn good luck when you go back.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for the report SSG. I love Pelican especially in mid July cause I love the heat!!! 8)


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm with you, Poo Pie. I love the place. I love the sounds, the smells, and the great fishing. I've been fishing there, through thick and thin, for 25 years...5-6 trips a year. My boys and I have released hundreds (thousands?) of fish, and kept enough for some great fish fries. 

And, you're right...it's great in the heat too. Lots of great memories.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

seniorsetterguy said:


> I'm with you, Poo Pie. I love the place. I love the sounds, the smells, and the great fishing. I've been fishing there, through thick and thin, for 25 years...5-6 trips a year. My boys and I have released hundreds (thousands?) of fish, and kept enough for some great fish fries.
> 
> And, you're right...it's great in the heat too. Lots of great memories.


25 years, that's awesome! I only made my first trip there about ten years ago, but have been fishing it steady ever since  But I'm only 28 years old, so lots of memories still to be made around that area :wink: Hopefully we will cross paths there once or twice. I, as you, love the pan fish on a fly rod!!


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

My next door neighbor (at the time) first took me there in 1983. I was a So Cal who didn't fish much. This guy, still a dear friend (and one of the best, most knowledgeable fishermen I know -we were there together last Monday) taught me how to fly fish and how to use my new float tube. We caught dozens of fish that day. Back then, the limit was either 20 or 40 fish (can't remember...it's 10 now) and we brought home a cooler full and had a great fish fry. 

I've been fishing there regularly ever since. My 3 boys love it. I've even had the pleasure of taking the two married boys with their wives...who out fished them :lol: .

Two other favorite memories: One day, about 11 or 12 years ago, I was there with my boys. We got there early and the fishing was HOT. About noon, my youngest boy, who was 6 or 7, said, "Dad, can we go home now, please!" I asked why. He said, "My arm is sore...it hurts from reeling them in!" He had personally caught about 75 fish already that morning. We had a good laugh, loaded up, and drove into Vernal and had a great lunch at Golden Corral. The three boys and I are not welcome at all-you-can-eat buffets!

Then one weekend, about 6 years ago, our LDS ward held our annual fathers and sons camp out at Pelican. Again, my youngest son provided the entertainment. He had been fishing at Pelican since he was very young...and he was helping all the other young scouts rig up and teaching them how to catch fish. Once he had them all out on the water fishing, he got himself rigged an on his float tube. On his first cast he nailed a 3.5 lb LMB. He proceeded to hold it high in the air, by its lower lip (like the bass pros on TV) and shouted, "Now that's what I'm trying to teach you guys!" You gotta love it!

Anyway...I could go on. It's a great place. Oh...one more story:

We had a ward auction to raise money for scouts. I offered a "guided, catered" trip to Pelican on my little boat. It sold for $100!! I took the young family (Dad and 2 boys) on a beautiful day out to the lake. They were not experienced fishermen...the dad had not caught a fish since he was a scout. But the boys were nailing them...bass and blue gill. The dad would use the same lure/bait, same side of the boat, and got nothing. The boys were loving it and razzing him no end. So, I fixed him up with a big, juicy rubber worm...Texas rigged. He tossed it out in a weed bed in the middle of the lake, and brought in the biggest bass I've seen out there...in fact, the biggest bass I've seen out of water, period! We celebrated, and put it on the stringer...with a lot of other fish. Then the action shut down. After awhile, we looked around the lake and saw a congregation of fancy bass boats a ways off. They were catching fish...so we decided to move closer to their location. We reeled in, pulled up the anchors, and took off. OOPS. We didn't bring in the stringer...and it broke off! So, if you ever pull in a big bass dragging around a rusty stringer and some rotten fish heads...call me...It's mine!

Wow, that's enough for ten posts. Sorry to get carried away.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Dude, that is great!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I need to plan a trip there. I hear to much about it.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good story seniorsetterguy....you must really like the place...  

I've never fished the place, in about 1983 and earlier, I was duck hunting out there quite a bit !! I spent some cold, cold, muddy and wet day's out there.

Good story....thanks for sharing !


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Went to Pelican 26yrs ago and got swimmers itch so bad i ended up at the doctors, been going back ever since. One of my favorite lakes in the west!


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Man i would love to catch some bass and gills on my fly rod.


----------

